# Acer Predator - neue Grafikkarte einbauen



## MrFluffy1337 (29. April 2017)

Guten Abend,
das ist das erste mal, dass ich hier was poste also falls dies das falsche Forum ist oder ich sonst was falsch mache tuts mir leid .
Ich hab vor 3 Jahren einen Acer Predator G3-605 gekauft mit folgenden Specs:
Prozessor: i7 4770
Ram: 8 gb DDR3 1600MHz
Motherboard: Laut Program heißt es nur "Acer Predator G3-605" und hat nen Intel B85 chip
Grafikkarte:  NVIDIA gtx 760 (1.5gb OME)

Da mittlerweile die Grafikkarte für aktuelle Titel zu schwach wird hab ich mir überlegt sie gegen eine gtx 1060 auszutauschen. Da das Netzteil 500W hat (laut Sticker auf dem Netzteil) sollte das passen (6-pin Anschluss ist auch einer frei). Jedoch las ich bei anderen Foren, dass dieser PC ein OEM Mainboard besitzt, mit dem es Probleme geben könnte (da ich relativ unerfahren bin, wenn es um Hardware geht weiß ich leider nicht warum). Die Frage lautet nun, ob jemand schon mal bei einem solchen PC eine neue Grafikkarte eingebaut hat (möglichst eine 1060) und mir sagen kann ob es da Probleme wegen der Größe oder sonst was geben kann, oder ob das jemand aus meinen Angaben rauslesen kann und mich so beraten kann. Die nächste Frage ist, (auch wenn ich mir fast sicher bin, dass das der falsche Ort für die Frage ist) welche gtx 1060 am besten wäre, da es da ja auch viele Hersteller gibt.
Im Voraus schon mal danke für alle Antworten.


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. April 2017)

Hmm es gibt des öfteren solche probleme das das Mainboard eine neue grefikkarte wegen dem bios nicht mag.

Am besten wäre es das bios zu aktualisieren und bei einem Kollegen eine gtx1060 probehalber einzubauen.

Nur um zu prüfen ob die Kombination läuft.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tdi-fan (29. April 2017)

MrFluffy1337 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> das ist das erste mal, dass ich hier was poste also falls dies das falsche Forum ist oder ich sonst was falsch mache tuts mir leid .
> Ich hab vor 3 Jahren einen Acer Predator G3-605 gekauft mit folgenden Specs:
> Prozessor: i7 4770
> ...



Glaub irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass es mit AMD-Karten wohl weniger oder keine Probleme gibt mit diesen OEM-Boards. Ansonsten probieren, wenn nicht funktioniert, zurückschicken.

Bios-Update soll auch helfen.


----------



## MrFluffy1337 (29. April 2017)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten... dann werde ich es wohl einfach ausprobieren müssen... Aber von den Maßen sollte eine 1060 passen oder? Und gibt es bei den unterschiedlichen Herstellern auch Unterschiede was Größe der Karte angeht? Und welche ist Preis/Leistungs mäßig am besten? Wenn ich dann dafür einen neuen Thread in einem anderen Forum aufmachen sollte bitte Bescheidgeben


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. April 2017)

Kannst du doch nachmessen welche maximal länge in das gehäuse passt. 

Nach den maßen kannst du schauen welche gtx1060 rein passt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2017)

Je nach Kühler sind die Karten natürlich unterschiedlich groß.


----------



## MrFluffy1337 (29. April 2017)

Ok nochmals danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. April 2017)

Die Predators sind innen sehr knapp bemessen.
Eine GTX 1060 sollte aber reinpassen und das Netzteil reicht auch, wenn vorher die GTX 760 Drin war:
Grafikkarten-Vergleich: Geforce GTX 760 , Geforce GTX 1060 6 GB.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2017)

Versuch die GTX 1060. Normaler Weise sollte das gehen.
Wenn du extrem Pech hast, erkennt das Mainboard die Grafikkarte nicht, dann kannst du nur hoffen, dass du bei Acer ein Bios Update bekommst.
Da musst du dann bei Acer für deinen Rechner schauen. 
Als Netzteil dürfte ein typisches FSP Gruppe Netzteil drin sein. Nicht der Hit, aber reicht aus.


----------



## DKK007 (30. April 2017)

Wenn die 1060 nicht gleich erkannt wird, kann ein Biosreset mit der neuen Karte helfen.


----------

